# out of round?  it was centered.  ???



## watch_art (Jan 15, 2012)

Okay - so on the very few blanks I've turned, I've had a little problem.

I'll turn one side of a blank down nice and round, flip it to do the other side and again, no problem.  I'm turning a barrel right now (well - I'm typing NOW... :biggrin and as I flip it back and forth to work the threads, then cut the end of the barrel off, I can't get it back centered in the collet.  

Basically, once I take it out of the collet, I can't get it back in and centered.

What the heck am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 15, 2012)

Dunno. Check for small crud on the surface of the collet and the surface it contacts. I have had a wobble and lightly sanded those 2 surfaces and it helped.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2012)

This flipping back and forth is a new one on me. I usually turn between centers. Might clean out the slots in the collets, so they squeeze together evenly.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah - my technique is still rough, ie awful.  :biggrin:   I also cleaned a bunch of junk out of the slots.  I'm figuring things out.  I made a pretty good cap.  Put the blank in the 4 jaw chuck, held it tight, turned it round, drilled it out, tapped it, cleaned it up, cut it off.  

That's how I should have done the barrel.  Ugh...  
Still learning.  
So much fun.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and... I could use a dead center.  Don't have one of those.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2012)

So, your problem is solved? Usually, once you chuck a blank, leave it there until time to part it off.


----------



## RichF (Jan 15, 2012)

I agree with Chuck.  I try to leave everything in place until I part off the finished piece to minimize the errors.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm a little more confused. First you mentioned using collets, then you mention a 4 jaw chuck. Are you switching from collet to the 4 jaw? That would throw it off.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 15, 2012)

Switching from the 4 jaw to the collet, yep.  Gonna try not to do that anymore.

So when do I switch to collets?  Ever?  Or do I just use em for holding part holders?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 16, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Switching from the 4 jaw to the collet, yep.  Gonna try not to do that anymore.
> 
> So when do I switch to collets?  Ever?  Or do I just use em for holding part holders?


Well, Shawn....I sent a PM with my phone number so I could explain it to you without having to type it out here. Guess you've gone to bed :biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jan 16, 2012)

Nope.  Just finished a barrel.  Started on the 4 jaw and finished on the 4 jaw.  

I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2012)

You can pretty much bet that if you change what tool is holding the turning it will not be centered. I would not want to move it at all. Nothing is perfect. A collet is most likely closer to it than a scroll chuck but neither will be exact. it just does not happen.
My old lathe would change where the center of the turning was depending on how far from the head stock I was. I can't tell you why this happened only that it did. I turned a 34 inch peppermill on it. I also managed to get a 30 inch one made on it. Then I bought a new lathe. It was a huge pain and that was a lot of really nice wood. I did manage to get the mills made but only by being very careful and one ended up with a very slight flat spot in it's side. Still trying to figure out what to do about that. Adding that just to show that sometimes it is the equipment and not the turner.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 16, 2012)

It sounds to me like you have a PLANNING problem. If you want something to remain centered...don't move it. PLAN your moves ahead of time, that may mean doing some things OUT OF ORDER, at least with your current thought process. Don't worry, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT, you'll get the hang of it!:biggrin:


----------



## watch_art (Jan 16, 2012)

rherrell said:


> It sounds to me like you have a PLANNING problem. If you want something to remain centered...don't move it. PLAN your moves ahead of time, that may mean doing some things OUT OF ORDER, at least with your current thought process. Don't worry, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT, you'll get the hang of it!:biggrin:



Planning problem.  I think you've hit the nail on the head.
:biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Jan 16, 2012)

*One other possibility.*

If the collets are held like metal working tools they have to be tipped into the nut retaining clip and then put in the holder. If you don't seat them correctly they don't hold the work properly and if tightened hard can ruin the collet, nut, or chuck. The collet chucks for wood lathes I'm not familiar with but they use the same collets so assume they have the clip too.


----------

